# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  شرح تسجيل برنامج الحماية المتكامل McAfee Total Protection 2011 لمدة سنة كاملة

## mohamed73

**  * هذه النسخة تدعم  اللغة  العربية*  **   **    * شرح التثبيت*  * 1. فك الضغط عن الملف* * 2. دبل كلك  على  الملف Install*    * اختر البلد وبعدها Accept*  **   * اختر Complete لتثبيت  كامل  المميزات*  **   *اهم نقطة هنا اختر  الاول  لتحميل  اخر   اصدار  من النت مع التحديثات للبرنامج*  **   *بعد نهاية تثبيت البرنامج سوف منك التسجيل سجل معلوماتك لتفعيل النسخه لسنه كاملة*  **   * اذا لم  تظهر  رساله التفعيل السابقة تقدر تفعلها يدوي اتبع الصورة*  * سوف تظهرلك نفس الرسالة السابقه اكتب بياناتك وفعلها*  **    * وسوف تحصل  على   سنة  كاملة*  **        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * باسورد* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    * منقول للفائدة*

----------


## الاء

شكرا جزيلا 
افدتنا

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## EZEL

*يعطيك العافية أخي محمد ولكن الكاسبر سكاي أقوى منه ..تحياتي*

----------

